# Interesting book for snubby fans...



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

...especially those new to the snubby.

Lovette, Ed, _The Snubby Revolver: The ECQ, Backup, and Concealed Carry Standard_ Paladin Press, 2002

Short book, only 109 pages, but some good info. Lovette is a former CIA operative and firearms instructor


----------

